# My Babies



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is Fincan: her mother chewed his beak and I feeded him.








Now he's 4 months old:










She's Bambi. She's Fincan's sister. Her father injured her and i handfeeded her too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw poor little darlings  they are so cute


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, I think they are the cutest babies I've ever seen, even if they are beak-less! Hope their doing well!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both adorable


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

The babies are both gorgeous,they seem to be doing very well.I loved all the pictures.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable babies.

I want fincan. Beak or not- he is ridiculously adorable.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolute adorable sweetness!  You have done so well with them! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cute babies! Can they eat on their own?


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

That's so adorable and yet sad at the same time...
Can they ever get independant like this or will you have to feed the poor little thing for the rest of it's life?


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

His beak will not grow  but his lower beak grows and I trim it. 
He can eat seeds, vegetables and fruits he is doing well and I'm so happy abour that.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What beautiful babies


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sooooo cute!  I wonder what made their parents harm their own babies???


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

It's because of a car trip. We had to go for 15 days and neighbours didn't want take the responsibility  the interesting thing is they kept laying on eggs but when it hatched they tried to kill the baby. Luckyly I heard Fincan's sound and could take him before he dies. When the second baby came I was more careful and could take her more quickly, she only had blood on her wings.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

hodurice said:


> It's because of a car trip. We had to go for 15 days and neighbours didn't want take the responsibility  the interesting thing is they kept laying on eggs but when it hatched they tried to kill the baby. Luckyly I heard Fincan's sound and could take him before he dies. When the second baby came I was more careful and could take her more quickly, she only had blood on her wings.


Wow! Unbelieveable! So I suppose the parents figured "this is not a stable, predictable environment and definitely not safe, so there's really no chance that the babies will survive so we might as well kill them off ourselves instead of wasting time and food on them". It's like animals in the wild---when they give birth to babies with defects or disabilities, they may kill them by suffocating them since it's not likely they will be able to survive for long. Well it's a good thing you managed to rescue them just in time!  Well done. :thumbu:


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Awww I have never seen anything like that but I am so glad he can eat...they are very unique and pretty


----------

